# pex vs. copper



## bocon

hey D, I'm in TC. If you want to talk to a local plumber that had a mouse chew through pex and cost quite a bit, I can give you a number. email if it might help.


----------



## Mr. D

ya, this thread is like ove a year old the shower is in and done. With pex. it is bad ass might i add.


----------



## westernplumbing

reveivl said:


> When I was working down in LA (Cal) five years ago, I couldn't find anyone who had even heard of it. They all looked at me in the stores (box stores) like I was nuts if I tried to describe it. They were trying to sell me iron for a "real" plumbing job! Never tried at a supply house.


 The City Of Los Angeles does not allow Pex.


----------



## Kirk Allen

I am installing a Woodmizer Sawdust burner (biomizer.com) (outdoor boiler) and plan on using PEX from the boiler to the house and shop. Anyone have any experience on this type of plumbing set up and offer any tips? 

I plan on using PEX radiant heat in the floor for my shop and tying the hydronic system into my central air for the house. I know the floor heat will be pretty straight forward since its new instalation but am clueless on the tying it to my central air.

Thanks!


----------



## Kirk Allen

Oops, hit the back button and posted twice


----------



## AMI Electric

*Copper theives force use of pex*

Down hear in New Orleans copper theft has forced contractors to change to pex. With all the rebiulding going on it's a field day for those guys, rent a bum by day, copper thief by night. I know one GC that had the same house striped twice!:furious:


----------



## AMI Electric

Jeff (socal) said:


> I work for a homedepot (plumbing dept) and we dont carry PEX. Here in Cali alot of people still type L and M copper. Im not sure if our local code allows PEX installation but im about to find out.


M copper isn't code for domestic water! It's only for hydronic heat and pop off valves. Here in New Orleans hot water heat is un heard of, yet HD sels l ots of M copper!


----------



## AMI Electric

bocon said:


> hey D, I'm in TC. If you want to talk to a local plumber that had a mouse chew through pex and cost quite a bit, I can give you a number. email if it might help.


I'm interested in hearing about that, but you don't have an email address in your profile.


----------



## 22rifle

AMI Electric said:


> M copper isn't code for domestic water! It's only for hydronic heat and pop off valves. Here in New Orleans hot water heat is un heard of, yet HD sels l ots of M copper!


By which code?

See, people are all the time saying this or that does not met code. Terribly misleading without information on which code and which jurisdiction.


----------

